# AC unit removal



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

This may be a dumb question, but I am pulling the engine in my 67 Lemans and I'd like to preserve the ac lines and unit. Is there a special way that these hoses come off? Or are they just being stubborn? They are on there with hose clamps(some on the back side have two clamps), but they don't seem to want to come off after I remove the clamps . Thanks.







and I don't want to destroy something if I don't have to. Thanks.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

you are better off taking it off the back of the pump 
1 bolt


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Got to agree with Scott on that one.Those hoses are held on by a shark bite type connection.Have to cut a slit on the end to get them to come off


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Why take them off? I just pushed everything aside and left it there. I tied it back somehow, but it's been so long I don't remember the details.. I do know I did not remove any of the A/C hoses.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I wanted to remove it to clean everything up real good and do some repainting. It looks like I can hold it to the side enough to get the engine out. Thanks.


----------

